# To compliment or just say it!



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

When someone you know or dont know who just bought the New 5 series is so happy to own the New 5....and you know you dont like it...what do you say?

1. 'Well, I dont like it....its not even comparable with the old 5"

2. "Chris Bangel's designs are crap, you should have never bought it, what were you thinking."

3. "Congrats...Its such a nice car, best in its class"

4. "Great car, looks great on you, but its not my thing"

I would have to just congratulate him or her...cant break their heart ya know...what would you say?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

"cool--those perform so much better than the old model"


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! When do I get to drive?


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

So what do you say if a friend introduces his fiancee? Do you think he is looking for an appraisal? Of course not! Just say something positive, like "Looks great, I'd like a ride".


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

whk said:


> So what do you say if a friend introduces his fiancee? Do you think he is looking for an appraisal? Of course not! Just say something positive, like "Looks great, I'd like a ride".


 :stupid:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

whk said:


> "Looks great, I'd like a ride".


"And I like your new Bimmer, too!" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

--J.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

So the question is, do you lie, tell the truth, or just keep quiet?

Keep quiet, unless you're asked, then tell the truth.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Mmmm if I tell people what I think I get into a agrument with my wife... sample: "You like my Astonmartin Lagonda", Michael "Don't like it looks like sh*t"  
So in case of the new 5, I would be honest and say, don't like it but enjoy...


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

whk said:


> So what do you say if a friend introduces his fiancee? Do you think he is looking for an appraisal? Of course not! Just say something positive, like "Looks great, I'd like a ride".


 :stupid: :stickpoke :spank: 

Ok, back to the question-I think you should just compliment them no matter what. Telling the truth cannot be done ALL the time..as you'll most likely destroy your friend's emotions concerning his car, fiance, etc.

However..if you think they value your opinion greatly, I would tell them what you thought, gently not putting them down.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Just tell the truth, but don't blab everything. Tell them it's a nice car, which is true whether you like the styling or not, and tell them to enjoy it. A little diplomacy goes a long way.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

One of the situations where I find lying to be totally acceptable are those where telling the truth would potentially hurt someone's feelings. In my mind, this would be one of those situations.

Alex


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Keep quiet, unless you're asked, then tell the truth.


 :stupid:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Say something nice or nothing at all. Remember, the only opinion that matters is the one that forked over the $$$.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> "cool--those perform so much better than the old model"


 

E12? :dunno:

-


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

GregD said:


> Just tell the truth, but don't blab everything. Tell them it's a nice car, which is true whether you like the styling or not, and tell them to enjoy it. A little diplomacy goes a long way.


Ditto... tell them its a nice car. If you think you are telling a lie when you say that, then maybe its just you, not the car.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

whk said:


> So what do you say if a friend introduces his fiancee? Do you think he is looking for an appraisal? Of course not! Just say something positive, like "Looks great, I'd like a ride".


WAIT!?! Is that about the car, or the fiance?


----------



## Dave T (Apr 18, 2004)

Ask if you can drive it, and if he lets you, maybe you'll have some more honest nice things to say afterwards!

Personally, I agree they look a little funky, but I think it grows on you. Back when BMW and everyone else was copying the Taurus, and they came out with their new 5 (in 94?), what did you think of that? I know I didn't like it. But, their new designs tend to grow on you.

Besides, if you're in the market for a new car right now, and want something that size, what else is there that drives like the new 5? I don't know of anything, which is why I'm getting one...

- Dave


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Riuster said:


> When someone you know or dont know who just bought the New 5 series is so happy to own the New 5....and you know you dont like it...what do you say?
> 
> 1. 'Well, I dont like it....its not even comparable with the old 5"
> 
> ...


Didnt you Mom teach you any better!


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

what else can you say except "great car, drive it well" don't rain on his parade, unless of course its a ric#r. ***** is now an expeltive?


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

whk said:


> So what do you say if a friend introduces his fiancee? Do you think he is looking for an appraisal? Of course not! Just say something positive, like "Looks great, I'd like a ride".


I agree, that compliment works great for either situition! LOL :thumbup:


----------

